# Loch Ness



## sarant (Sep 9, 2011)

Το έχουμε σταντάρει αυτό; 

Με ρωτούν με ηλεμήνυμα αλλά αντί να πω την άποψή μου προτίμησα να το θέσω στην ομήγυρη.

Η φίλη που με ρωτάει, γράφει τα εξής:
"Αυθόρμητα απάντησα Λόχνες, με βάση την προφορά (αφήστε που το Νες σκέτο με παραπέμπει σε... νες καφέ), αλλά υπήρξαν διαφωνίες, καθώς στα αγγλικά είναι –λέει– δύο λέξεις. Επίσης, δεν είναι λίγο παράδοξο να λέμε λίμνη Loch Ness, όταν η λέξη loch σημαίνει λίμνη; Σαν πολλά... τέρατα να βγαίνουν τελικά από αυτή τη λίμνη".

Τι λέτε;


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2011)

Χωρίς να κοιτάξω κανένα βοήθημα, νομίζω ότι θα αντιδρούσα σε οτιδήποτε άλλο από τη *λίμνη του Λοχ Νες*. Με δύο λέξεις και πλεονασμό.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 9, 2011)

Κι εγώ Λοχ Νες θα έλεγα -κάποιες σταθερές πρέπει να υπάρχουν στη ζωή.


----------



## daeman (Sep 9, 2011)

Ακατέργαστα γκουγκλικά στοιχεία (αρχικά / τελικά):

"Λοχνές": 718 / 250

"Λόχνες": 3.930 / 719

"Λοχ Νες": 114.000 / 850

Απ' ό,τι ξέρω, οι Σκωτσέζοι τα προφέρουν με πολύ μικρή παύση ανάμεσα στα δυο, αλλά υπάρχει παύση που φαντάζομαι ότι μίκρυνε λόγω καθημερινής χρήσης.

Κι αν το πούμε όλο μαζί, πρέπει να κάνουμε το ίδιο και για όλα τα Λοχ, κι είναι πολλά τα άτιμα και μερικά γλωσσοδετικά, μονοκόμματα.

Προσωπική προτίμηση: Λοχ Νες, γιατί είναι στη μέση και η Νέσι.


----------



## Earion (Sep 9, 2011)

Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που μια γλώσσα επαναλαμβάνει με το δικό της τρόπο το γεωγραφικό προσδιορισμό ενός τοπωνυμίου που παίρνει από άλλην.
Πρόχειρα μου έρχεται στο μυαλό ο ποταμός Έιβαν (River Avon) όπου και το river (αγγλικά) και το avon (κελτικά) σημαίνουν το ίδιο πράγμα, ποταμός.

Υπόσχομαι να το μελετήσω στη διάρκεια του σαββατοκύριακου και να προσφέρω και άλλα παραδείγματα.


----------



## daeman (Sep 9, 2011)

Earion said:


> [...] Υπόσχομαι να το μελετήσω στη διάρκεια του σαββατοκύριακου και να προσφέρω και άλλα παραδείγματα.



Για να σε γλιτώσω από λίγο κόπο, ξεκίνα απ' αυτό το νήμα: Please R.S.V.P, απ' όπου κλέβω κι ένα λίνκι του Ζάζουλα: 
List of tautological place names. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 9, 2011)

Συμφωνώ με τον nickel. Λίμνη του Λοχ Νες, όπως Λίμνη Μίσιγκαν (όπου Μίσιγκαν = μεγάλη λίμνη). Δεν γίνεται να μεταφράζουμε όλα τα τοπωνύμια με βάση τι σημαίνουν σε κάθε γλώσσα. Ο μόνος λόγος που στα αγγλικά λέγεται Loch Ness και όχι Lake Loch Ness είναι ότι η λέξη loch έχει περάσει στο λεξιλόγιο από παλιά (όπως και διάφορες άλλες σκωτσέζικες λέξεις).


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2011)

Συμπληρωματικά στο εύρημα του δαεμάνου:
Εάν Rio Amazonas = Αμαζόνιος, τότε Rio Negro = ; 

Και διάφορα «ποταμός Ρίο»...


----------



## Earion (Sep 9, 2011)

Μπράβο Δαεμάνε, μου γλίτωσες ένα σαββατοκύριακο έρευνας :)
Εκείνο που βλέπω να λείπει από τη λίστα της Βικιπαίδειας είναι μια υπόθεση από τον 19ο αιώνα, το άκρον άωτον της ταυτολογίας:
Ρωσικό οχυρό στον Καύκασο να ονομάζεται Krepost’ Redoute Kalé, όπου και τα τρία σημαίνουν ακριβώς το ίδιο, οχυρό / φρούριο, σε τρεις διαφορετικές γλώσσες (τουρκικά, ρωσικά, γαλλικά)!


----------



## daeman (Sep 9, 2011)

...
Nessie - The Real McKenzies


----------



## sarant (Sep 9, 2011)

Ωραία πράγματα βγήκαν από την ερώτηση -ιδίως το καυκασιανό οχυρό!


----------

